# what is it like living in toronto



## kaindi (May 2, 2012)

I am waiting for my offer letter from seneca college this coming fall. I would like to hear fron people what it is like living in toronto.. Job opportunities for HR Major and also as a student. What is the weather like? Is canada a great place to start a family.. Best neighbourhoods around seneca college. Any insights will be highly appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kaindi said:


> I am waiting for my offer letter from seneca college this coming fall. I would like to hear fron people what it is like living in toronto.. Job opportunities for HR Major and also as a student. What is the weather like? Is canada a great place to start a family.. Best neighbourhoods around seneca college. Any insights will be highly appreciated


I assume you know that none of Seneca College's campuses are located in Toronto proper but are rather located in the suburbs. The GTA (Greater Toronto Area) has three major universities and a number of large colleges so many students competing for jobs.
The weather is probably the best in Canada except for the west coast.
There are 6 campuses for Seneca. Which one will you be attending?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> *The weather is probably the best in Canada* except for the west coast.


You had it right at first. I don't think extended periods of overcast and rain are "better" than the cold, but beautiful, blue skies of a southern Ontario winter.


----------



## kaindi (May 2, 2012)

At auld yin i will be attending the newnham campus.. I would be taking the coop program and hooing that he experience would help me secure a job.. I am glad its nt so cold. I was scared of the weather. My parents wiukd be taking care of my fees and living expenses. Are thea part tine jobs as well that i can get so i i can hav some extra money too.


----------



## Your Future (May 14, 2012)

Toronto is like no where else on earth, it's Canada's largest city, with a population of 4.7 million people. The 5th largest city in North America, after Mexico City, New York, LA and Chicago. Toront is wonderfully divers with over a 100 different languages spoken. Seneca's Newnham Cmapus is a true reflection of Toronto's diversity. 

The HR job market is very wide, althoug there are many education institutions in Toronto, Seneca HRMC grads are at a major advantage beacuse of the excellent co-operative education programs. HR's vast employment opptunities in Toronto continue to grow. 

For more info please visit Seneca's International Student page as well as Seneca's Facebook page for international applicants, Study At Seneca.


----------



## Iswhatitis (May 15, 2012)

I live about 5 minutes from Seneca Newnham. It's in the north east sector of the city.
I used to rent rooms to Seneca students in fact. By the way you shouldn't need to pay more than $450 a month to get a decent private room/shared kitchen arrangement. But you'll probably be in the residence I imagine... in any event, it's a suburban area with mostly homes and apartment buildings in the area. But it's about a 15 min bus ride to North York City Center, and about 45 minutes to downtown. It's an ethnically diverse area but with a higher % of Chinese and East-Indians. There's lots of community centers, parks, tennis courts and shopping (Fairview mall) nearby. 

Yes, this past winter was extremely mild. If that continues I'd be surprised. Now is the best time of the year in my estimation weather-wise.


----------



## kaindi (May 2, 2012)

Your future:
I have already applied to the seneca program i am waiting for my offer letter so i can begin working on my visa. I am glad the HRMC program is very well received in the job market. I cannot wait to start school. What about part time jobs for students so i can take care of my expenses..

Iswhatitis:
IS IT ADVISABLE for me to look for accommodation while in canada or away. I would like a whole apartment for my boyfriend and i. How much would that roughly cost..


----------



## Iswhatitis (May 15, 2012)

kaindi said:


> Iswhatitis:
> IS IT ADVISABLE for me to look for accommodation while in canada or away. I would like a whole apartment for my boyfriend and i. How much would that roughly cost..


Once you're sure you're coming, yes. When I lived here I rented a month to month furnished apartment downtown until I could scope out the area and decide where I wanted to live. This was about $600/month but it was tiny. In other locations I took a furnished sublet. Renting a place for a year over the internet can be difficult because you can't see it, don't know the conditions, etc.

There are lots of condos that have been built lately that are being rented out by the investors. Tend to be smaller than the older apartments but you'll know the condition and quality. It depends on your budget and the type of accomodations. If your looking at around $700-900/month you could probably get a decent basement apartment,
$800-1000 a regular 1BR apartment or condo. If you deal with a big building they will want a 1 year lease, with 2 months payment. However individual homeowners will have more leeway. Whether utilities are included varies. Check out craigslist.ca.

The seneca website has information on housing also. You may or may not be able to stay at the Newnham residence together for 1 semester until you get your footing.


----------

